# Origin of Oorah? Force Recon



## JBS (Apr 18, 2009)

Maybe this is common knowledge among the Jedi in Force and MARSOC, but apparently the entire Marine Corps owes one of its most famous motivational sayings to Recon Marines:



> In 1953, or so, the "A"              Cpmpany 1st Amphib Recon is thought to be credited with the birth              of "AARUGHA!", or, as said now by some, " OOORAH!".               When Recon Marines were aboard the submarine ASSP Perch # 313 (WWII              vintage) when it was about to dive, they would hear the words, "Dive!              Dive! Dive!" followed by the Klaxon horn sounding the "AARUGHA,              AARUGHA, AARUGHA" (just like on the old model A cars).
> 
> Sometime between 53 and 54, while on a conditioning run and singing              out our cadence chants, someone in the company formation initiated              the Klaxon Horn dive sound, "AARUGHA", and it was a natural              for the Amphib Recon men from then on.
> 
> ...


http://www.forcerecon.com/


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 18, 2009)

Marines are Marines............. or did something get changed?


----------



## JBS (Apr 18, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Marines are Marines............. or did something get changed?



Absolutely. >:{  I just didn't know the origin of "oorah", which apparently comes from Force Recon.

Years ago, I was told that "Oorah" was Turkish slang for "Let's Kill".


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 18, 2009)

JBS said:


> Absolutely. >:{  I just didn't know the origin of "oorah", which apparently comes from Force Recon.
> 
> Years ago, I was told that "Oorah" was Turkish slang for "Let's Kill".



Thanks, I thought it was cool to know history,  Like the word Grunt.  My Dad was on a ship where it literally happened, "When the shit hits the fan",  Open boilers (USS Alden).  

I have a friend that I can ask, assuming that I can remember too.  He is a retired SGM, was a Gunny and maybe a 1st Sgt in Recon.  We walked some of the same ground in RVN. 

SF

H.


PS, I don't think we used it much in the 60's.


----------



## Cecil (May 13, 2009)

Semper Fidelis!

Ooh Rah!


----------



## MARK KING (May 21, 2009)

I did not know that,interesting.Another marine told me it was a forum of a dog bark going back to WW1 and the devildog name from the Germans.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 21, 2009)

You almost had me there. I initially misread the thread title as "Origin of Oprah®".


----------



## QC (May 21, 2009)

Oorah, didn't she have a book club?


----------

